# Passt Sehbrille unter Goggles?



## DaZarter85 (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin Radler,

wollt ma fragen  ob meine normale sehbrille unter die googles passt da ich immer wieder höre das full-face nur mit googles geht????(Stylisch gesehen )und ich trage aber ne Brille, möchte mir keine kaufen umdann festzustellen,das es nciht funzt so......könnt ihr mir da eine hilfreiche antwort geben???Herzlichen Dank schonmal


----------



## Schiky (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie wäre es mit:
Brille nehmen und ab in nen Radladen und da einfach mal testen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (18. Dezember 2007)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Moin Radler,
> 
> wollt ma fragen  ob meine normale sehbrille unter die googles passt da ich immer wieder höre das full-face nur mit googles geht????(Stylisch gesehen )und ich trage aber ne Brille, möchte mir keine kaufen umdann festzustellen,das es nciht funzt so......könnt ihr mir da eine hilfreiche antwort geben???Herzlichen Dank schonmal



Google=http://www.google.de/

Goggle=Brille...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68079 (18. Dezember 2007)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Moin Radler,
> 
> wollt ma fragen  ob meine normale sehbrille unter die googles passt da ich immer wieder höre das full-face nur mit googles geht????(Stylisch gesehen )und ich trage aber ne Brille, möchte mir keine kaufen umdann festzustellen,das es nciht funzt so......könnt ihr mir da eine hilfreiche antwort geben???Herzlichen Dank schonmal



Wann lernt ihr endlich, dass es nicht "Googles" sondern "Goggles" heisst?


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Dezember 2007)

jo meine natürlich goggles und ähmm,wenn ein laden mit nem vorrat an Brillen in meiner Nähe wäre wäre ich bestimmt schon hingefahren.....
also bitte gescheitere antworte geben,danke.....


----------



## brmpfl (18. Dezember 2007)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> jo meine natürlich goggles und ähmm,wenn ein laden mit nem vorrat an Brillen in meiner Nähe wäre wäre ich bestimmt schon hingefahren.....
> also bitte gescheitere antworte geben,danke.....



Hamburg ist ein Dorf ....


----------



## Schiky (18. Dezember 2007)

@DaZarter85: Du willst nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass es in Hamburg keinen Laden mit Goggles auf Lager gibt oder? Also das kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen! Das Ganze wird auch viel von der Brille abhängen ob es passt oder nicht, könnte aber schon schwierig werden denke ich mal! Wie sieht es denn mit Kontaktlinsen aus? Da haste dann keinerlei Probleme mit der Goggle!


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Dezember 2007)

ja wohne in Harburg und meine arbeitszeiten lassen es meistens nciht zu schnell in die city zu fahren.....da ich ja auch noch i bergedorf arbeite....
kontis kann ich nicht ab,schon probiert.......
cnc hat ja nicht mal welche da.....leider.....


----------



## brmpfl (18. Dezember 2007)

Guckst Du >>HIER<<


----------



## on any sunday (18. Dezember 2007)

So als Tipp. In Hamburg gibt es eine Motorradmeile mit allen üblichen Motorradzubehörhändlern. Helm mitnehmen und dort Goggles ausprobieren. Oder zum Mehlan Offroad Shop.


----------



## Stefan68 (18. Dezember 2007)

Was versteht ihr den unter Goggles? Ich denke dabei immer an eine Schwimmbrille. Und die kann man sich ja in der eigenen Stärke anfertigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (18. Dezember 2007)

Unter Goggles wird hier wohl eher eine Skibrille, also diese Großen bulligen verstanden!


----------



## Muigaulwurf (18. Dezember 2007)

Schiky schrieb:


> Unter Goggles wird hier wohl eher eine Skibrille, also diese Großen bulligen verstanden!



eher eine Moto-X-Brille

mit manchen Brillen funktionierts, mit anderen nicht, es hängt wie gesagt rein von der Objektpaarung ab.
Aber mal davon abgesehn würd ich dir davon schwer abraten. Wenns dich mit Fullface, Goggle und Brille drunter mal so richtig zersemmelt ist deine Brille im Arsch, die Goggle wohl zerkratzt und dein Gesicht möcht ich nicht sehn. Goggle und Helm sind ja eher gepolstert aber die Brille selber wird dir dann von den andern beiden Sachen richtig schön ins Gesicht gedrückt, du verlierst ja deine Brille nicht bei nem Sturz. Der Helm verdreht sich evtl etwas, genauso wie die Goggle und deine Brille reissts dir so richtig schön auf der Haut dahin bzw du hast einfach ne richtig unangenehme Druckstelle davon.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich mein..

Gruß
  Der Joe


----------



## kermit* (18. Dezember 2007)

Muigaulwurf schrieb:


> eher eine Moto-X-Brille
> 
> mit manchen Brillen funktionierts, mit anderen nicht, es hängt wie gesagt rein von der Objektpaarung ab.
> Aber mal davon abgesehn würd ich dir davon schwer abraten. Wenns dich mit Fullface, Goggle und Brille drunter mal so richtig zersemmelt ist deine Brille im Arsch, die Goggle wohl zerkratzt und dein Gesicht möcht ich nicht sehn. Goggle und Helm sind ja eher gepolstert aber die Brille selber wird dir dann von den andern beiden Sachen richtig schön ins Gesicht gedrückt, du verlierst ja deine Brille nicht bei nem Sturz. Der Helm verdreht sich evtl etwas, genauso wie die Goggle und deine Brille reissts dir so richtig schön auf der Haut dahin bzw du hast einfach ne richtig unangenehme Druckstelle davon.
> ...



Wunderschoenes Schreckensszenario  

Nur leider ist eine geschliffene MotoX-Brille nicht umsonst, ab einer gewissen Sehschwaeche vllt. nicht herstellbar, und wenn man dann mal den Helm mit Goggle abnimmt, ist man blind, hat seine normale Brille in Hosentasche/Rucksack immer bei sich oder laeuft mit der Goggle durch die Gegend...

Abgesehen davon ists natuerlich eine feine Sache fuers Fahren an sich, da so nicht staendig eins der beiden Glaeserpaare beschlaegt.

Ich persoenlich fahre eine Adidas Evil Eye mit eingeklippten Glaesern, damit ich die sonnenglaeser wechseln kann und bei meiner Sehschwaeche nicht die Moeglichkeit bestand, das gesamte getoente Glas an meine Augen anzupassen...

Zum Thema: Es gibt extragrosse Goggles fuer Brillentraeger, jeder passen da natuerlich nicht alle Brillen drunter. Probieren wuerde ich in diesem Fall definitiv empfehlen!


----------



## DaZarter85 (19. Dezember 2007)

Jo leute danke für eure hilfreichen texte, an dieses oben genannte szenario mit chrash und os habe ich auch schon gedacht,vielleicht fahre ich einfach dann ohne brille,da meine sehschwäche nciht so extrem ist......wollt halt nur mal wissen wie sich das verhällt. Danke euch Jungs.
Ride on.....


----------



## Endurance (29. Dezember 2007)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Jo leute danke für eure hilfreichen texte, an dieses oben genannte szenario mit chrash und os habe ich auch schon gedacht,vielleicht fahre ich einfach dann ohne brille,da meine sehschwäche nciht so extrem ist......wollt halt nur mal wissen wie sich das verhällt. Danke euch Jungs.
> Ride on.....


Hmmm ich habe da mal was von Kontaktlinsen gehört 

Wenn Du unbedingt MIT BRILLE fahren willst nicht besonders hilfreich - ich weiss. Aber Kontaktlinsen unter einer Goggle sollten gut funktionieren. Kontaktlinsen mit normaler Sportbrille eher nicht (zumindest bei mir nicht).


----------



## Muigaulwurf (29. Dezember 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Hmmm ich habe da mal was von Kontaktlinsen gehört
> 
> Wenn Du unbedingt MIT BRILLE fahren willst nicht besonders hilfreich - ich weiss. Aber Kontaktlinsen unter einer Goggle sollten gut funktionieren. Kontaktlinsen mit normaler Sportbrille eher nicht (zumindest bei mir nicht).



Er will doch keine Kontaklinsen, weil er sich noch nie die Arbeit gemacht hat zu lernen wie man die reintut und sich nicht dran gewöhnen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. Dezember 2007)

Muigaulwurf schrieb:


> Aber mal davon abgesehn würd ich dir davon schwer abraten. Wenns dich mit Fullface, Goggle und Brille drunter mal so richtig zersemmelt ist deine Brille im Arsch, die Goggle wohl zerkratzt und dein Gesicht möcht ich nicht sehn. Goggle und Helm sind ja eher gepolstert aber die Brille selber wird dir dann von den andern beiden Sachen richtig schön ins Gesicht gedrückt, du verlierst ja deine Brille nicht bei nem Sturz. Der Helm verdreht sich evtl etwas, genauso wie die Goggle und deine Brille reissts dir so richtig schön auf der Haut dahin bzw du hast einfach ne richtig unangenehme Druckstelle davon.
> Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich mein..



Glaub mir, wenn´s dich derartig hinhaut, hast du andere Probleme als ne kaputte Brille oder Druckstellen.
Ich fahre seit Jahren mit Brille unter Skibrille bzw. MX-Brille. Das passt wie schon gesagt nicht bei allem Kombinationen, da hilft nur probieren.
Aber wenn es passt, dann passiert der Brille unter einem MX-Helm nichts weiter und ich bin auch schon mal voll auf die Fresse, so dass der Kinnschutz fast das Kinn berührt hat, aber der Brille ist nichts passiert.


----------



## LanceAir (31. Dezember 2007)

Fahr nur im Winter mit Goggle, im Sommer nur Sonnenbrille.
Ich hab auf beiden Augen -6, halb blind halt, als Goggle hab ich eine Snowboardbrille von Tchibo die tuts und nimm ich auch zum Schneebrettern.
Mir ist mit der Brille unter der Brille noch nie was Passiert pbwohl es mich auch schonmal aufs Gesicht geschlagen hat.


----------



## ND4SPD (3. Januar 2008)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> wollt ma fragen  ob meine normale sehbrille unter die googles passt


Klar gibts sowas ... zB Bietet da Alpina einiges an. Sind zwar "Skibrillen", kann man aber auch das ganze Jahr am FF verwenden (Vorteil Doppelscheiben!).



DaZarter85 schrieb:


> da ich immer wieder höre das full-face nur mit googles geht????(Stylisch gesehen )


Natürlich ein wichtiger Grund  



DaZarter85 schrieb:


> und ich trage aber ne Brille, möchte mir keine kaufen umdann festzustellen,das es nciht funzt so......könnt ihr mir da eine hilfreiche antwort geben???Herzlichen Dank schonmal


Ich würde da aber mal den Sicherheitsaspekt in Betracht ziehen. Wennst Dich mit Brille auf Gesicht schmeißt - Uiui - da würde ich die paar Euro in Tageslinsen mal investieren. Weil ohne Brille ists auch schei*e, es reicht oft einen kleinen Fehler im Gelände nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## *kona rider* (3. Januar 2008)

ja aber dan beschlägt im winter die brille (zum sehn) noch mehr und die mx brille erst recht ich weiß wo von ich rede...und son anti frog zeug da bringt auch nix mehr


----------



## DaZarter85 (4. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht versucheich es mal mit Tageslinsen oder so.....weil,nervig ist es schon mit normaler Brille um Full-Face(Brille ab und FullFace auf ) und das gleiche wieder retour wenn ich mal nicht fahre und so.....Goggles sind halt viel bequemer.....Mal sehen,jetz ist ja erstmal winter hier in Hamburg,ist mit shredden eh nicht viel drin.....leider....
Danke und Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Farodin (9. Januar 2008)

Ne ne ne ein Kollege fährt nun seit geraumer Zeit mit Goggle und trägt die normale Brille darunter. 
Er hat eine Oakley O-Frame (klappt aber auch mit einer MX-Crowbar) er hat an der Stelle wo die Brillenbügel sind einfach ein wenig von der Polsterung entfernt (ist ja nur schaumstoff). Ich meine jetzt keine riesige Furche säbeln sondern schmale Durchlässe nur für die Bügel einschneiden.
Er ist glücklich damit! Und das ganze sieht sehr gut aus! 
Ich glaube nicht ,dass es zu einem Szenario wie oben beschrieben kommen kann...


----------



## teatimetom (14. Januar 2008)

ich als leidensgeplagter tu mich mal kund:

mir kann man keine sportbrille an passen das haut von der gläser dicke nicht hin (-5 und -6)

bin früher auch mit kontaktlinsen gefahren aber das ist ja wohl ne krankheit : kleinster krümel im auge -> fahrer fast bewustlos 
fahrtwind -> beschissen

nun gekauft : uvex vision oder opticas habs gerade ned da aber sehr sehr gut - > Stadler MX Brille

links uns rechts ist der rahmen ausgespart, da wo die bügel sind, funktioniert top

ach und zu den schreckensszenarien: hab mir 2 zähne ausgeschlagen mit fullface aber die brille sas


----------



## guhl (17. Januar 2008)

meine IC Berlin passt unter meine Oakley O Frame MX. Ich bevorzuge dennoch Kontaktlinsen, weil die Brille doch schnell anläuft. Besonders beim Skikfahren. Aber da hatte Alpina vor Jahren was taugliches für mich.


----------



## Joe KebbeK (17. Januar 2008)

Bin zwar neu hier, aber das hat hoffentlich nix zum sagen -

eine Korrektionsbrille passt hervoragend unter
allerdings sollte das Gestell nicht riesige Ausmaße haben

Oakley Crowbar Enduro
Dragon Mace

Greetz
Joe kebbeK


----------



## guhl (17. Januar 2008)

das Problem ist die genaue Definition von "riesig"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe KebbeK (17. Januar 2008)

also ein Scheibendurchmesser (steht in jeder Korrektionsbrille drin) sollte unter 52mm sein

diese Angabe steht meistens in Bügeln oder am Nasenpad graviert drin

Beispiel

49-16 = 49mm Scheibendurchmesser und 16 = Steg bzw. Nasenweite

Bis 52 mm Scheiben Durchmesser sind diese Goggles kompatibel - 

ich habe die Goggles da und wenn Ihr mir Eure Korrektionsbrille mailt sag ich Euch ob die passt -

bin Optiker und spezialisiert auf Brillen & Sport 

Greetz
Joe KebbeK


----------



## teatimetom (18. Januar 2008)

hi joe,

einer vom fach 

2 fragen: was isn ne korrekturbrille, ist das ein einsatz wie die taucher tragen ?  
sowas gibts ja uch in den stärker 4.75 und 5.75...

ist sowas dann portabel oder muss ich das für jede brille(google) neu anfertigen lassen 

danke!




Joe KebbeK schrieb:


> also ein Scheibendurchmesser (steht in jeder Korrektionsbrille drin) sollte unter 52mm sein
> 
> diese Angabe steht meistens in Bügeln oder am Nasenpad graviert drin
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe KebbeK (18. Januar 2008)

Nö, damit ist die normale Sehbrille gemeint. Ich selber war grad Snowboarden und ich trage eine Brille weil ich ohne Sehstärke nix sehe 

Es gibt halt nur wenige Schneemasken, wo eine normale Brille gut kompatibel ist.

Ja ich bin Optiker und Sportbrillen meine Passion


----------



## tokessa (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Joe . Brauche eine Goggel bin  brillenträger. Bei mir im gestell steht was von 50 - 19 meinst Du da paßt eine normale . Danke schonmal.


----------



## Joe KebbeK (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Tokessa,

50 ist die Scheibenbreite und 19 der Nasensteg - also unter eine Dragon MAce und eine Oakley Crowbar passt diese Brille sehr gut drunter - man setzt logischerweise zuerst seine Korrekturbrille auf - dann die Goggle etwas auseinanderbiegen und drübersetzen 

Ich fahre selbst mit Brille und bei diesen beiden Modellen geht es wirklich Super - im Zweifelsfalle solltest du mir die Bezeichnung/Hersteller Modell Nummer oder ein Bild der Brille mitteilen - dann kann ich das 100% beurteilen

Greetz
Joe KebbeK


----------



## tokessa (22. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle und ausführliche antwort. Hast mir schon weitergeholfen.


----------

